

Show HN: This Like Button farts. - corruptnetwork
http://corrupt.ch/fartbutton

======
sergiotapia
Fun idea. I'm worried that you may be sued or something though; isn't that
design sort of "Facebook's" property?

------
abcrawf
Not as satisfying as [http://instantfart.com/](http://instantfart.com/)

